# stratus stent/spacer



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all,

I can't find much info on this procedure.

patient had 31255-50 31267-50 31240-50 and 30930-50

at the end of the note states:

Then the left nasofrontal duct region was cannulated with the Acclarent equipment. The Stratus stent, i.e.,a drug-eluting stent, was placed in the nasofrontal duct region and this stent was injected with Kenalog, then trimmed and packed with nasopore.

office is looking at 31296 but l'm looking at 31299 compare to 30200...can anyone give me anymore info?

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 14, 2012)

going unlisted on this


----------



## codedog (Feb 15, 2012)

have to say I looked  and looked for this, could not find anything .


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Was a sinusotomy performed?  Can you please provide an operative report?


----------

